# Sawmill/kiln service near cincinnati ohio?



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

Any one from around here know of a sawmill/ kiln service. Came across a nice spalted log around 12 ft long and 24ish inches thick in a creek surrounding the land my dads rail buggy group leases. Going back to pick it up Saturday and wondering where I can take it to be sawn up and kiln dried. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## byrd (Nov 17, 2010)

there is a sawmill in Clarksville, also I know a guy around Morrow that has a bandsaw mill I will check and see if he is still sawing wood since I havent talked to him in a while if you are interested. Dont know about a kiln, I know woodsource in Lebanon was talking about putting a kiln in but I dont know if it is for their own use or if they will do it for others.

byrd


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate it


----------

